# Stihl 038 questions



## extraspecialman (Apr 16, 2008)

Ive always been a Stihl man and probably shouldnt have to ask this,but I just dont know ,so heres my question.I have seen just plain 038s,038 Farm Bosses,038 Supers,and I once owned a 038 Farm Boss Super.I know that the 038 Magnum has more displacement,but what are the power differences on the other saws?I have heard that a plain 38 has a single ring,while the Farm Boss and Supers have 2 ring pistons.Is that right?I know you guys can answer this,so thanks in advance for all your answers


----------



## Zodiac45 (Apr 16, 2008)

There are 2 038's

1. 038av it's 62cc 
and the 2. 038 magnum which is 72cc. All the other names you mentioned would still be a 038av except for the Mag.
I don't think there is a Super? If there is it would be a 66cc and in between the av and the mag.


----------



## extraspecialman (Apr 16, 2008)

Yep there is a 038 super,Ive used 1 a few times.The 028 also had many versions,such as Super,Wood Boss,plain ol 028 .Just curious if these were just names or if they actually mean sumthin


----------



## epicklein22 (Apr 16, 2008)

Zodiac, I am sorry to tell you, but you are wrong; there is a 038 super. The cc goes as following, straight 038 60cc, 038 super 67 cc, Mag I and II 72 cc. I don't quite know the differences in the farmboss models but I assume it is just marketing. If it doesn't have super on it, I assume it is a straigth regular 038.

Also, you can not just bolt a magnum top end on a 038 or 038 super; the cases are different. Mad professor is attempting to slot the case holes on a regular 038 or super and put on a 038 mag top end.


----------



## Erick (Apr 17, 2008)

Yep three sizes for the 038's

The Farm Boss is the same saw as the super, 67cc 

Mine/Dads is an 038 AVS Farm Boss.


----------



## Mad Professor (Apr 17, 2008)

epicklein22 said:


> Zodiac, I am sorry to tell you, but you are wrong; there is a 038 super. The cc goes as following, straight 038 60cc, 038 super 67 cc, Mag I and II 72 cc. I don't quite know the differences in the farmboss models but I assume it is just marketing. If it doesn't have super on it, I assume it is a straigth regular 038.
> 
> Also, you can not just bolt a magnum top end on a 038 or 038 super; the cases are different. Mad professor is attempting to slot the case holes on a regular 038 or super and put on a 038 mag top end.



The 038S is now a 038M. I did a previous post on this.

Only modifications needed was to slot the cyl holes with a dremel to match up with the case holes, remove a bit of metal from the outside of the cyl so the T27 bolt heads can seat flush, then open up the access holes through the cyl fins so the T27 torx driver can get to the bolt heads. You also need to use a 038M base gasket with the holes also slotted, the 038S gasket will fit but it will block some of the flow into the cyl. Tools needed are some carbide cutters, a dremel, and a round file to open up the holes in the cyl fins. It took me about an hour to do the work on the cyl.

I also opened up the muffler so that the inlet matched the exhaust port, the 038M exhaust port is a little wider. While I was at it I also opened up the internal baffle and the slotted outlet on the dual port muffler.

Saw started on 2nd pull!!!


----------



## epicklein22 (Apr 17, 2008)

That is good news Mad professor. Have you cut wood with it? Could you get me a link to your old thread?


----------



## bcorradi (Apr 17, 2008)

038 AV's had two rings if I remember right. There are very few stihl models that have single rings. Some 024's and I believe some 041's are examples of stihls with single rings.


----------



## harrygrey382 (Apr 17, 2008)

epicklein22 said:


> That is good news Mad professor. Have you cut wood with it? Could you get me a link to your old thread?



+1


----------



## Mad Professor (Apr 17, 2008)

epicklein22 said:


> That is good news Mad professor. Have you cut wood with it? Could you get me a link to your old thread?



I hope to run it in some wood this afternoon. Shortly after I got it together one of the few things I didn't replace, the fuel line, developed a leak. It started on 2nd pull, ran great for a few minutes then stopped getting fuel, would only fire on choke. Turns out bending the old fuel line while putting in the carb caused a crack that was not there before putting things together. LOL, *replace all the cheap stuff* if you are doing a rebuild. I got the replacement fuel line in today and have some Avgas mixed up and ready to go. The 20" ES bar has been reground and fitted with new 8 pin rim and new 33RSC chain.

It's supposed to hit 70 for the first time since last fall, I hope the black flies don't make an appearance this afternoon.........

http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=65689&highlight=038M

P.S. just purchased a nice digital camera, will have pictures of the next conversion.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 17, 2008)

Don't forget MS380 and MS381 on the list of 038's.


----------



## harrygrey382 (Apr 17, 2008)

Stihl088stock said:


> MS381


??


----------



## bcorradi (Apr 17, 2008)

harrygrey382 said:


> ??



To my knowledge the 381 isn't much different than the MS380 except it has a decomp valve. 

Shows a picture here

The features the 380 has that the 038 mag II doesn't have are.
1) Side access tensioner
2) See through gas tank 
3) Recontoured plastic
4) ElastoStart
5) etc.


----------



## bcorradi (Apr 17, 2008)

Andrew - How are you liking your MS380? I still haven't ran mine .


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 17, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Andrew - How are you liking your MS380? I still haven't ran mine .





Showoff!!!


----------



## harrygrey382 (Apr 17, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> To my knowledge the 381 isn't much different than the MS380 except it has a decomp valve.
> 
> Shows a picture here
> 
> ...



Awesome, why the hell can't they sell those in the UK/USA/Australia? And the 070... 




yeah yeah I know emissions etc., but why has the 026/024 lasted so long then?


----------



## harrygrey382 (Apr 17, 2008)

Stihl088stock said:


> Don't forget MS380 and MS381 on the list of 038's.



Hey Andrew - re your avatar... You know biomass (wood) is officially classed as solar, as is hydro and wind!

PS, v jeaulous if you actually have an MS381. I was looking at a brand new one on aus ebay, with no intention of forking out for it though


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 17, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> To my knowledge the 381 isn't much different than the MS380 except it has a decomp valve.
> 
> Shows a picture here
> 
> ...



...and a higher power rating for the 380, and higher again for the 381.


----------



## teacherman (Apr 17, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> 038 AV's had two rings if I remember right. There are very few stihl models that have single rings. Some 024's and I believe some 041's are examples of stihls with single rings.



As well as everyone's favorite, the venerable 009! (I think):chainsawguy: 
(the saw that singlehandedly leveled the sequoyia forests)


----------



## mjbilbo (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Eccentric,
How are those C-5's running? got mine going about a month ago, put a new bar and chain on it and it has been running like a striped ape. This is also after my local Stihl dealer told me to drop it in a trash can or use it for parts.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 17, 2008)

mjbilbo said:


> Hey Eccentric,
> How are those C-5's running? got mine going about a month ago, put a new bar and chain on it and it has been running like a striped ape. This is also after my local Stihl dealer told me to drop it in a trash can or use it for parts.




Two run great. The third is in pieces, and is a donor. It has a PERFECT piston and cylinder, and still has many more parts to give to the noble cause of keeping the other two running!

Of the two runners, one is somewhat beat on the outside and does much of the work. It has cut a couple of cords of firewood so far, including doing a fair amount of ripping. It usualy wears a 21" Hardnose bar and .404 Oregon 27 chain (semi-chissel that is better for the dirty windfalls that I'm usualy cutting). Ballances perfectly with this B/C. Sometimes it wears an OLD 25" hard nose bar taken off of the Origional-EZ.

The other runner is the 'pretty one' (in my avatar). It's too pretty to beat up much, so it usualy stays on the shelf, or at most bucks wood at home. It usualy wears an 18" hardnose (what I got it with) and some old (but low-time) .404 Stihl round-chissel. It's also the stronger of the two runners (no doubt to having low hours).

All three have the discontinued Oregon rim drive clutch bells. Both of the runners just needed some small parts, cleaning up (pretty one had a measured 2 pounds of oily sawdust packed within!), new fuel lines, and carb kits to be runners. They're good workin' saws, but are damn HEAVY!!! I do most of my firewood cutting with the 031AV and the two XL12/SXL-AO saws, saving the C5's for the bigger stuff.

We should probably continue this conversation in a PM so as to not further hyjack this thread. I see that you do have an 038AV, so if you talk about it a bit here we will probably be OK! 

P.S. I'll trade you a C5 clutch setup for your 038AV!!!!! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## mjbilbo (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the trade offer on the 038AV but I think I will hang onto it for the time being  

The C5 has a 29" Carlton bar. A bit much for the clutch but if you are careful and not dig in too hard, it will pull it. I have a tough time ripping with this saw as the noodle buildup tends to jam up the sproket. Same with my 038. Probably my poor cutting style. Guess I should lift the saw occasionally and let it clear some of the noodles.


----------



## mjbilbo (Apr 17, 2008)

teacherman said:


> As well as everyone's favorite, the venerable 009! (I think):chainsawguy:
> (the saw that singlehandedly leveled the sequoyia forests)
> 
> I was in Lawrence, KS this past Sunday. Man was that a chore to get out of town!


----------



## Mad Professor (Apr 17, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> ...and a higher power rating for the 380, and higher again for the 381.



Mr. Troll, what did they do to the 0328MII to get more H.P. from the 380/381?

We cannot get them here due to emissions. Have they finally made a better intake/filter? New muffler? 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 17, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Andrew - How are you liking your MS380? I still haven't ran mine .




My MS380 is the most expensive paper weight I own. I haven't even put a bar/chain on it yet. I always use the 038M you helped me rebuild or my over-priced ebay 038MII. Best saws ever made IMHO.


It looks like they added a more ergonomic angle to the front handle bar on the MS381? I'll have to buy one to see how I like it...where is my economic stimulus check???


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 17, 2008)

harrygrey382 said:


> Hey Andrew - re your avatar... You know biomass (wood) is officially classed as solar, as is hydro and wind!
> 
> PS, v jeaulous if you actually have an MS381. I was looking at a brand new one on aus ebay, with no intention of forking out for it though



Let's not spread too much truth about energy... If too many people knew that solar energy's source is nuclear there might be an out-roar!

You should buy that MS381, I think you'd be happy...


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 19, 2008)

Mad Professor said:


> Mr. Troll, what did they do to the 0328MII to get more H.P. from the 380/381?
> 
> We cannot get them here due to emissions. Have they finally made a better intake/filter? New muffler?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



No idea, but I guess emissions are not a major concern in Brazil....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## HolmenTree (Apr 19, 2008)

It is nice to see the 038 decendent MS 381 still being sold. The very first Stihl I purchased was a Stihl 038 which I bought around 1982. Then I bought the Super and finally the Magnum. The 038 was a solid built almost indestructable saw, I too switched to the lighter faster 044 in 1989. But I always had more confidence in the old 038 to stand up to the day in day out use I gave it. 

Hans Peter Stihl must have had a soft heart for the 038 to keep it going as a 381. Even though he has had great success with the newer generation Stihls.In 1986 I met one of the Stihl engineers who originally designed the 038, his name was Yurgen Wolf. He originally worked for Volkswagon as a young man so he was definately capable of designing a fine saw. He believed the solid robust design of the 038 was essential for medium duty professional logging, but the other Stihl engineering deptartment believed the new generation lighter, faster rpm 034,044,064 and 084 saws were the way to go. 

I myself believe in the ergonomic design of the newer generation Stihls for professional use. But if I was to recommend a saw that was very reliable,tough ,easy to work on and can sit in the back of a truck on a rough country road without falling over and rolling around because of its smooth flat bottom , it would be the 038 or now the MS381.


----------



## mjbilbo (Apr 22, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if the acresinternet data on the 038 AV is accurate? They list this saw as being able to pull a 32" bar? It is a great little saw but not sure it is up to that much bar without a significant loss of HP.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 22, 2008)

mjbilbo said:


> Can anyone tell me if the acresinternet data on the 038 AV is accurate? They list this saw as being able to pull a 32" bar? It is a great little saw but not sure it is up to that much bar without a significant loss of HP.



The info there isn't allways accurate, but it is a very good place to start searcing for info.


----------



## mjbilbo (Apr 23, 2008)

Does anyone here have an owners manual available to verify how long a bar this saw will pull?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 23, 2008)

The size bar the saw will pull isn't relevant -it's how big the wood is AND the type of wood.

I see 038M out here with 28-32 inch bars all the time, but it's more for reach than cut. a 28 inch softwood log will tax it.. and in the likes of maple, maybe 22...


----------



## mile9socounty (Jul 22, 2008)

So let me get this right. Stihl doesn't sell the 381 here in the states? Well ain't that enough to bust my bubble. :censored: It seems every saw that I would like to buy new. They ain't sold here.


----------



## Nismo (Nov 13, 2009)

*How much would you pay for used 038Mag?*

I stopped by the local Stihl shop yesterday and they have a 038 Mag for sale with 20" bar/chain. He stated it is his saw and it's 10-12 years old and wants $450, the saw looks goods, did not crank it up. Good deal?


----------



## Stihl088stock (Nov 13, 2009)

Nismo said:


> I stopped by the local Stihl shop yesterday and they have a 038 Mag for sale with 20" bar/chain. He stated it is his saw and it's 10-12 years old and wants $450, the saw looks goods, did not crank it up. Good deal?



Sounds pretty pricey for that age. If it's in mint condition, full wrap, dual dawgs... then it may be a fair deal. It's no steal.


----------



## Cliff R (Nov 13, 2009)

"The 038 was a solid built almost indestructable saw, I too switched to the lighter faster 044 in 1989. But I always had more confidence in the old 038 to stand up to the day in day out use I gave it." 

+1

I owned one for many years, salvaged it from a dumpster after someone straight gassed it. There were actually 3 of them, and between the three I made one good saw. It was the plain old 038AV. I remember one of them being a "Super" or maybe a "Magnum", but the bolt pattern was not compatable with the 038AV, as mentioned.

Very well built saw, 1-2 pulls and it was running (if you could figure out the goofy choke/kill switch deal), even after sitting for months or even a year or longer.

It was NOT well suited to a 24" bar, just barely able to manage one. It would have been OK with a 20" bar, and probably pretty well suited to an 18". Another negative was fuel comsumption, are real "pig" in comparison to some of the other saws in the line-up, so it didn't see much use. I let her go on E-Bay just over a year ago, and don't miss it at all......Cliff


----------



## Nismo (Nov 13, 2009)

I think it had a full wrap, not sure about the dual dawgs. What price would you offer if $450 is too much?


----------



## Stihl088stock (Nov 13, 2009)

Nismo said:


> I think it had a full wrap, not sure about the dual dawgs. What price would you offer if $450 is too much?



It always depends on the condition. Good bar/ chain/ sprocket, good compression, full wrap fairly clean, nothing apears broken then I'd say it's worth $400. (they were about $625 new w/ 28" bar and chain 15 years ago or so) Under $350 sounds more like a deal though. Use Caution, most 038's have seen heavy use and are not worth these high prices. Always ask how many owners and how much use before buying...try it out if you can too!

The 038 Mag (52mm bore, dual muffler port) is a great saw and runs a 24" bar perfectly for me as long as it's well tuned and sharp. No problems felling 40" Douglas fir with that setup. Great parts availability. Built like a tank. They have better low-end than most newer saws, but since it's an older design is a little slower and a bit heavier. It's my favorite saw, and would be great as a persons "only saw."

The 038AV (48mm bore, single port) is from the 80's and has much less grunt.

If the serial # starts with 3 it's the newest US version made in Brazil.

You probably already know this stuff, so I'll get off my soap box now!


----------



## prutsprogrammeu (Feb 18, 2012)

*Check which version 038 038S or 038M you have*

Is there a way to check it out which version you have?
Can i check it with the serial number? (The plate on mine is gone and there are no stickers on it)

1. you check the bore on the cilinder
2. tagplate
3. ??


Thanks


----------

